# Badass / bad-ass / bad ass



## jantichm

Alguien sabe como traducir bad-ass referido a un night club?

Gracias


----------



## QUIJOTE

Asi sin contexto me imagino que se refiere a un club buenisimo.

 es el nombre del club? para mi un "Bad-ass" es un tipo provocante que hace muchos problemas.


----------



## jantichm

Gracias quijote. Te copio aquí la frase donde se incluye esa palabra:

'Most of this book was researched at ground level, checking out bad-ass nightclubs,...'


----------



## QUIJOTE

Hmm es dificil de saber..puede irse a cualquiera de los dos lados, muy buenos lugares o lugares de mala calidad. personalmente me inclino a bad-ass en tono bajo en calidad.

"La mayor parte de este libro fue investigada a nivel bajo, visitando night clubs de mala muerte"


----------



## medio-payaso

No estoy deacuerdo con Quijote......

En este contexto 'bad ass' definitivamente significa buena calidad, chevere, heavy....

 No se me ocurre ni un caso en que 'bad ass' significaria algo de mala calidad, al contrario, cuando se usa en referencia a lugares, casi siempre es algo bueno.


----------



## versus1001

Yo no lo se y solo deduzco, pero me inclino mas a lo que dice Quijote... Bad-ass es como refiriendose a la gente que va a ese garito, que no son buenos, que no tienen buena pinta o son "jentuza".
Y lo de ground-level lo traduciria como "...La mayor parte de este libro fue investigada a *nivel de calle*, visitando night clubs..." ese nivel de calle, por lo menos en espana quiere decir como "de andar por casa", vamos que la investigacion no se hizo muy concienzudamente sino un poco asi de repente y sin elegir bien los bares a visitar y demas...


----------



## QUIJOTE

medio-payaso said:
			
		

> No estoy deacuerdo con Quijote......
> 
> En este contexto 'bad ass' definitivamente significa buena calidad, chevere, heavy....
> 
> No se me ocurre ni un caso en que 'bad ass' significaria algo de mala calidad, al contrario, cuando se usa en referencia a lugares, casi siempre es algo bueno.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo que *bad-ass something* se usa para referirse a algo chevere como tu dices, pero la frase parece cambiarlo, despues de todo que pasa cuando llegas a un lugar donde solo hay bad ass people? ademas como dije antes la cosa puede irse a cualquiera de los dos lados.

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=badass


----------



## swift_precision

No.  Medio payaso esta en lo correcto.  El término "bad-ass" en contexto dado se usa para referirse a algo que es de buena calidad como se ha dicho antes.  Pero "bad-ass" como dice Quijote puede referirse a alguien que a _la sociedad_ le parece ser un tipo provocante pero no necesariamente al verdadero carácter de la persona.


----------



## Eugin

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> Hmm es dificil de saber..puede irse a cualquiera de los dos lados, muy buenos lugares o lugares de mala calidad. personalmente me inclino a bad-ass en tono bajo en calidad.
> 
> "La mayor parte de este libro fue investigada a nivel bajo, visitando night clubs de mala muerte"


Estoy de acuerdo con tu opción, Quijote!! sólo que yo encontré ese adjetivo utilizado para describir personas, no lugares.... como por ejemplo: *personas antipáticas/ de mala leche/ de malas pulgas*...

Lo que no sé es cómo se podrían utilizar estos adjetivos dentro del contexto de la oración que nos propone jantichm...


----------



## m0r0n3s

En mexico lo traduciría como: "de poca madre" que tiene la misma doble   connotación.


----------



## kiro

Yo estoy 100% de acuerdo con medio-payaso y swift_precision.
Echad un vistazo aquí: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22bad+ass+club%22&hl=en&lr=&start=0&sa=N


----------



## medio-payaso

Guys, a bad-ass night club is a hot club, a sweet club or a tight club.
 It is the kind of place that you want to go to if you want to have a good time.

If a guy is a 'bad ass' he is a tough guy, a manly man---------

 Se que es duro entender, pero todo es opuesto en jerga norteamericana........por ejemplo, puedes decir "bad" a algo bueno, para decir que es chevere o bacán.


----------



## BasedowLives

Bad ass = GOOD in this case

una discoteca de puta madre


----------



## ducky

estoy de acuerdo con que"bad-ass" significa algo bueno,,,como dice medio payaso yo incluso digo malo en español, refiriendome a algo bueno ​


----------



## Aud Duck

medio-pasayo is right. In American English, anyway, "bad-ass" never indicates something bad. A good synonym would be "awesome," though that doesn't seem to be used much right now.


----------



## KaRLoZ

Hola.

 Me pregunto que significaría BADASS en español?.

He aquí un ejemplo:

  -who´s the new guy?
  -Mathew Kane. A certified badass.

Gracias.


----------



## suso26

eh.. Un "Chingon" certificado, un "Genio".. alguien con mucha calidad, Una chigoneria En Mexico..(es una palabra definitivamente).


----------



## apuquipa

badass (bad-ass guy)

Mira aquí:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=66082


----------



## eloisa

Y si se refiere a una persona? Por ejemplo "you, bad ass", tambien significa algo bueno?


----------



## Harmattan

En este caso, al menos en España, yo también creo que la traducción es "de puta madre" o "de cojones" (meaning very good).


----------



## Riosuzhou

Hay varias explicaciones sobre este término en el diccionario, sin embargo, ninguna me ayuda a encontrar una traducción al español que realmente quede bien. Ojalá alguien pueda ayudarme. Éste es el contexto: "Put a safety pin in my T-shirt and, all of a sudden, I'm a *bad-ass*". 

_(Put a safety pin in my T-shirt  :  alluding to a fashion style popular with punk rockers, wearing safety pins in shirts, jackets and body piercings)_


----------



## afterlife

*Un mala leche, un antipático* (adáptalos a tu jerga local)


----------



## Riosuzhou

Gracias afterlife.


----------



## SmallJosie

Yo lo traduciría simplemente como: Malo. 

Se entiende que por llevar algo ya te tachan de algo, en este caso, de malo. Para que luego sea más "poético", busca sinónimos de la palabra "malo" y a lo mejor te sale algo mucho mejor.

Mal bicho
y para arriba


----------



## Riosuzhou

Gracias SmallJosie.


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

eloisa said:


> Y si se refiere a una persona? Por ejemplo "you, bad ass", tambien significa algo bueno?


 
Eso depende, pero normalmente cuando hablamos de un badass en referencia a una persona, significa lo que los otros ya han dicho, alguien de mala leche o alguien quien no le importa romper las reglas (sociales, legales, o de otra manera).

Pero estoy completamente de accuerdo con los que van diciendo que en referencia a un lugar, en este caso un club, badass significa buenisimo.


----------



## Turquie

Bad ass es como se dice vulgarmente en mexico "chingoneria", osea, muy bueno 
En ese caso es que son clubs muy "chingones"

Bad ass no tiene nada que ver con lo malo


----------



## Arual y mil

Como es jerga, yo diría "malote". Se utiliza bastante en España.


----------



## Nanashineson

Sí, bad-ass es algo positivo.
Como sinónimo de "It rocks" o "It kicks ass", like a bad ass song.
En el caso de una persona bad-ass se puede traducir, como han dicho antes, por malote.


----------



## Turquie

eloisa said:


> Y si se refiere a una persona? Por ejemplo "you, bad ass", tambien significa algo bueno?


 


Si, por ejemplo..." Mike is a real badass!" estan diciendo que es la neta esa persona...que es muy "buena onda"


----------



## Aud Duck

Turquie said:


> Si, por ejemplo..." Mike is a real badass!" estan diciendo que es la neta esa persona...que es muy "buena onda"



Sí, pero nunca he oído a nadie utilizar el artículo.  Diríamos "Mike is bad ass," no "Mike is a bad ass."


----------



## Turquie

Aud Duck said:


> Sí, pero nunca he oído a nadie utilizar el artículo. Diríamos "Mike is bad ass," no "Mike is a bad ass."


 

Cualquiera de las dos formas esta bien


----------



## Naxter

En España sería algo así como "cojonudo", o aún más callejero y referido a persona, "el puto amo", "el que parte la pana",


----------



## falconwar

suso26 said:


> eh.. Un "Chingon" certificado, un "Genio".. alguien con mucha calidad, Una chigoneria En Mexico..(es una palabra definitivamente).



What? A genio? 

Badass = matón, tío con mala hostia


----------



## JUNIO

Entonces, ¿cómo traduciríais badass acompañando a reputation? Habla de asesinos muy sangrientos y crueles con una badass reputation.

"It's funny how these men have such badass reputation, but no cop in Europe or here can pin a thing on them."
—Es extraño como esos hombres tienen una reputación tan cojonuda, pero ningún poli de Europa o de aquí puede acusarles de nada.


----------



## wandererfrombirth

No estoy de acuerdo con RushHour en cuanto a las personas...si se dice de alguién "he's a badass!" o "what a badass!" a menos que se diga de una manera obviamente irónica, es algo positivo y hasta que conota admiración y respeto.  Por ejemplo, no conozco a ningún pibe que no piense que el personaje de Wolverine en X-men  es un "complete badass" y con algo de envidia... acá en la Argentina me parece que la traducción más acertada sería "canchero".

Ahora, si se dice "he thinks he's a badass" o "hey, badass" entonces yo diría que sí, es algo irónico y por lo tanto negativo.  Espero que haya ayudado un poco en aclararlo.  Cualquier corrección y/o opinión será bienvenida.


----------



## JUNIO

Hola,

la verdad es que me está saliendo mucho este término y no acabo de ver que me cuadre como "tío con mala leche" y con "malo" me parece que me quedo corta....

"Jackson Deveau, you're going all domestic on me. You really aren't such a badass after all."
He grinned at her, a little embarrassed. "I'm a total badass. Don't you go ruining my reputation around here."
"My sisters are going to uphold it. They get hot under the collar when you yell at me."

—Jackson Deveau, te vas a poner en plan amo de casa conmigo. Realmente no eres tan malo después de todo.
Jackson le sonrió, un poco avergonzado.
—Soy muy malo. No me arruines la reputación que tengo por aquí.
—Mis hermanas van a mantenerla. Se ponen hechas unas fieras cuando me gritas.


Gracias


----------



## Aidanriley

I'm extraordinary. It's vulgar.


----------



## franciscop

prefiero "rebelde"


----------



## cyberpedant

¿Funciona "cabrón"?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que "cabrón" estaría bien. Ya se usa tanto que no es tan vulgar, al menos en mi impresión. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## franciscop

"cabrón" es muy apto ya que "badass" tambien es medio vulgar.


----------



## JUNIO

Cabrón me parecería perfecto, si no fuera porque usa el término la chica que regaña constantemente al chico porque dice "fuck/fucking"...

Lo de rebelde no me cuadra con el contexto, no es que sea rebelde es más similar a Cabrón.


----------



## El Zafado

En la gringolandia "bad ass"significa que "Chingón". *Soy un chingón=I'm a badass. Tienes un carro muy chingón=You have a badass car.*


----------



## juanito705

I always thought of "soy un ching  ón" as "I'm the shit!" (the best!). Esto es cómo mis amigos y yo lo uso en gringolandia. "Cabrón" seems most fitting here to mean "bad-ass" because its connotation indicates the character has a mean streak _(veta mezquina)_...just my opinion.


----------



## El Zafado

juanito705 said:


> I always thought of "soy un ching*ó*n" as "I'm the shit!" (the best!). Esto es cómo mis amigos y yo lo uso en gringolandia. "Cabrón" seems most fitting here to mean "bad-ass" because its connotation indicates the character has a mean streak _(veta mezquina)_...just my opinion.


 Badass could mean two things [dependes on the context] 1. The best "Chingón". 2. Asshole "Cabrón". That is what  I think.


----------



## al_straits

No creo que "cabrón" sea la traducción más acertada. Les recomiendo que miren las descripciones de "badass" que da el Urban Dictionary (siento no poder postear el enlace directo pero no me está permitido por ser novato).

En España "badass" es, en mi opinión, el típico "chulito" o "chulo de barrio". Un "tío guay" que hace siempre lo que le da la gana. Un "malote", por así decirlo, pero no tiene por qué ser un cabrón necesariamente (o exclusivamente).


----------



## bandini

Se dice también, 
 ¡Cuidado güey...ese es un tipo de poca madre!


----------



## Neo Alt

Estoy de acuerdo con mi compatriota wandererfrombirth de usar como ejemplo de un badass a Wolverine. Creo que un badass es alguien "cool" pero con la adicion de un caracter violento, pero esa violencia vista como una caracteristica positiva y digna de elogio o admiracion. Podria traducirse conceptualmente como "un chico malo glamoroso."


----------



## francho

Hello friends ! I would like to know what means "badass" in a sentence like (talking about music) " this song gonna be a badass track ! " Thank you very much as always !!


----------



## chobodo

Try this: www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=badass


----------



## crismi

In my country (Ecuador), we'd say: "maldito" but in a good way. I found this too:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=160830


----------



## Romina (Arg.)

Yo creo que sería algo así como "...de puta madre..." ya que no es un vocabulario muy formal que digamos.


----------



## x3xleggedxninja

Romina (Arg.) said:


> Yo creo que sería algo así como "...de puta madre..." ya que no es un vocabulario muy formal que digamos.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo, por lo menos aquí en España he aprendido que "de puta madre" es la traducción perfecta para "badass" porque también tiene algo de vulgaridad.


----------



## la_machy

En México...'¡Este va a ser un tema _pocamadre/chingón_ !


Saludos


----------



## Zio Gilito

Estoy de acuerdo con franciscop, la mejor manera de definirlo es "rebelde", aunque no se me ocurre ninguna manera de decirlo en "slang" español.
Cabrón no es una mala opción, pero yo siempre lo he traducido como "dick"


----------



## englishfreak

An old friend of mine used it for Spanish "guay" (when "guay" was not that demode, jeje). Things I've heard him say:

-She's badass, it's always fun going out with her. 
-Hey, he speaks bad-ass English for a starter, right?
-Bad-ass movie, man, you go watch it.

I've read it somewhere with a pejorative meaning, that's for sure, but here I'd say it's either positive or it depends (heavily) on the context. 
Anyway, I'd go for
-Es una tía de puta madre, siempre te lo pasas bien con ella/Es una tía bastante guay... (and here "guay" can have a good or bad meaning, porque ser "un guay" es negativo, así que mejor aún, ¡tan confuso como el término original!)
-Hey, habla muy bien inglés/habla inglés de puta madre.
-La peli está de puta madre/genial/chula/esa peli es la crema... etc con términos que hayan salido en el lustro que llevo fuera del mercado


----------



## Cbes

I've read the whole thread and I think the most apropiate translation in Argentina es "hijo de puta", you can use it in both ways, one, meaning somebody is cool, other meaning he/she is a bad person.
Also read the word "canchero" but I think is a little far away, canchero is more like swanky, show-off.
In order to say _a badass night club, _it could have good or bad meaning; may be we need more context. Reading the first post I prefer to say they are clubs de mala muerte o al menos muy comunes,no exclusivos as Quijote said in post #4


----------



## Zio Gilito

> -Es una tía de puta madre, siempre te lo pasas bien con ella/Es una tía  bastante guay... (and here "guay" can have a good or bad meaning, porque  ser "un guay" es negativo, así que mejor aún, ¡tan confuso como el  término original!)


No se me ocurre ningún ejemplo. Ilústranos(me) por favor


----------



## pops91710

QUIJOTE said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo que *bad-ass something* se usa para referirse a algo chevere como tu dices, pero la frase parece cambiarlo, despues de todo que pasa cuando llegas a un lugar donde solo hay bad ass people? ademas como dije antes la cosa puede irse a cualquiera de los dos lados.
> 
> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=badass


 
Es cierto. *That's some bad-ass (cool, neat) ride you have, man!  That dude's a bad-ass! (violent)*

That is how we talked here in California in the 60's.


----------



## englishfreak

Algún ejemplo... ¿De guay con uso bueno/malo?
Ese tío es un gilipollas y un guay, todo el día haciendo ruido con la mierda de moto trucada esa que tiene. (VAmos, que "va de guay", "pretende ser guay", "show-off") (Malo)

No me seas guay, ¿eh? Bájate un poco que estás muy crecidito, tú. (Malo) (Cuando alguien tiene muchos humos)

Eh, qué chupa más guay te has echado, ¿no? (Bueno)

¿Tu hermana es muy "porculera"? (de "dar por culo, porculear", que probablemente sea un invento de la gente de mi entorno así que es posible que no exista) No, qué va, es bastante guay, me pasa toda su ropa, sus cintas y una vez hasta salimos juntas de fiesta. (Bueno)



De todas maneras, el uso de la palabra "guay"... bueno. O lo dices con mucha seguridad integrado en un discurso un poco macarra, o queda como si fueses un Brady, o mi madre...

Y lo de "confuso" como en el original, el mejor ejemplo es este hilo, en el que se traduce como "un garito de mala muerte" o "un bar muy chulo", dado que el término "bad-ass" es, por lo menos en apariencia, peyorativo (hombre, es lo que tiene el inglés, llamar mal culo a algo guay.... jajaja. Es como terrific, que es bueno, y horrific, que es malo, a lo que mi amiga nativa dice: ya, pero horrific viene de horrible. Y yo: cri, cri, cri, cri), pero se usa apreciativamente... 

¿Te referías a eso, o a otra cosa?


----------



## Zio Gilito

> Ese tío es un gilipollas y un guay, todo el día haciendo ruido con la  mierda de moto trucada esa que tiene. (VAmos, que "va de guay",  "pretende ser guay", "show-off") (Malo)
> 
> No me seas guay, ¿eh? Bájate un poco que estás muy crecidito, tú. (Malo) (Cuando alguien tiene muchos humos)
> 
> Eh, qué chupa más guay te has echado, ¿no? (Bueno)


En los dos primeros ejemplos, yo jamás usaría "guay"; en el tercero, por el contrario, coincido totalmente contigo.


----------



## englishfreak

Pues yo justo al revés, uso más con sentido peyorativo que al revés... igual es cosa de zona, yo soy de los nortes .


----------



## Zio Gilito

> igual es cosa de zona, yo soy de los nortes .


Yo del sur


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

En el film 'Eclipse', Bella pega a Jacob en la cara, y Emmett le dice a Bella: "badass!!"
En español lo han traducido como 'camorrista' lo cual significa 'follonera' (alguien que monta/busca bronca, pelea).
Por lo tanto no lo veo como algo bueno o 'de puta madre' como decís aquí muchos.
Me refiero a que en mi caso es como en un principio lo describió Quijote ('tipo provocante') ¿no?
Gracias!


----------



## dgaete

Señores.
A ver si puedo aportar con alguna pista

Badass = Chuck Norris, Mad Max, etc.

Se entiende el contexto?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

dgaete said:


> Señores.
> A ver si puedo aportar con alguna pista
> 
> Badass = Chuck Norris, Mad Max, etc.
> 
> Se entiende el contexto?
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Sí! Tanto como sustantivo o adjectivo.

Chuck Norris is a badass.

Chuck Norris is one badass dude.


----------

